# Molting and Breeding



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I just finished cleaning cages.. and now it's nap time in the nest.  I found another few beautiful feathers to add to my collection as Ms Hetty is going through a molt right now. Which leads me to a question I never really thought about until now....

Gibbs and Hetty are separated and will continue to stay that way for a bit longer. I have never seen anywhere that breeding should not be done during a molt. Being that a molt can be quite stressful on birds, wouldn't it make sense that the body would require all resources to finish the molt and be in good health? Wouldn't breeding during a molt possibly make a bird unhealthy or put the eggs at risk? 

Perhaps I am thinking too much of this.. but it just makes sense that the body should be focused on one major change at a time. I would also be curious to know if there has been any correlation between birds being eggbound and experiencing a molt or just not having fertile clutches or healthy chicks during a molt. 

Anyone have thoughts, info on this???


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Birds don't usually breed and molt at the same time, but my guys often molt after they've finished breeding. Wasn't Hetty in breeding mode recently? If she's molting now, that's a good indication that she's not in breeding mode any more.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes.. she was...the last eggs she laid was about a month and a half ago. I separated her and Gibbs mid-clutch and stopped her. Prior to that the clutch before (Nel and McGee) was 3 months ago. If they don't breed while molting.. that's great to know! Something else to not have to worry about.  Question then, if she's molting and no longer in breeding mode.. do you think it is safe to put Gibbs and Hetty back together? Or will she just go right back to breeding?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If Gibbs is also out of breeding mode they'll probably be OK together, unless there are breeding stimuli present like lots of hours of light. If he is still in breeding mode he may start courting her, which will stir up her hormones again. You could always put them together temporarily to see what happens, and separate them if they start looking too romantic.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Well Gibbs isn't molting. And quite frankly, I'm not convinced he's out of breeding mode as I sit here watching him. He's acting like he's trying to woo McGee. lol I think I'll hold off and stick to my plans.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

when my cockatiels molt, they like to have their cage mates in there with them to help get those pesky pin feathers on their neck. but of course, Wendy refuses the boys so no breeding is involved. silly girl!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I would love to put him back with Hetty Wendy.. but he was just making her life impossible. I have other threads in reference to that. Tonight with out of cage time Hetty wouldn't come out.. but Gibbs sat there on top of her cage and tried to do batwings and everything to get her out.  She just needs her break.


----------

